
Report says Uber surge pricing has a twist: some drivers flee - aceperry
http://www.sfgate.com/business/article/Report-says-Uber-surge-pricing-has-a-twist-some-6597012.php
======
Someone
If this is true, Uber would deliver better service if it decreased its cut of
the bill in busy periods, as that would not cut demand, and should increase
supply somewhat.

The question, of course, is whether that would bring them more profits, but if
they do not do that, that is where a competitor could win the hearts of
customers "it was raining cats and dogs, and I had to wait for 20 minutes, but
I saw at least five guys being picked up by Unter")

(also Uber drivers could unionize or form gangs who deter other drivers from
entering surge areas in order to increase their cut, but I doubt that either
would happen in the current world)

